# Photoshop user?  Do you like drawing like you're using a pencil?



## Nightingalle (Jun 10, 2008)

So I looked on DA yesterday for a brush for Adobe that works like a real pencil.  Unsatisfied with the results ( Read: NO results for brushes that worked like pencil), I decided to screw around and make my own.  I thought it might be beneficial to some of you on here 

http://koifishsushi.deviantart.com/art/Awesome-Photoshop-Pencil-Brush-88228914

It works in Adobe Photoshop CS3 for sure, I'm not sure about other versions :O

It's REALLY fun to use.  

A WIP I'm doing : http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm245/KoiFishSushi/tamarin.jpg Just to show the affect.  

Feel free to mess around with opacity and flow and whatnot to get it comfortable for you.  I figured the brush is being downloaded like hotcakes (dude I wish I could just... download hotcakes. Mmmm...) on dA, I didn't expect it to be so popular/downloaded.  I just hope it benefits others :'D


----------



## KitKat18 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm, I only have Photoshop 7 and it doesn't seem to be compatible. I'm curious to how it works, because I have WACOM tablet and use the size 1 normal brush, and that seems to work like a pencil to me.


----------



## Jaxa (Jun 12, 2008)

It seems awesome, I was playing around with it for a few minutes and it's fun already. It's fun to write with too . ^.^


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 12, 2008)

KitKat18 said:


> Hmm, I only have Photoshop 7 and it doesn't seem to be compatible. I'm curious to how it works, because I have WACOM tablet and use the size 1 normal brush, and that seems to work like a pencil to me.



Yeah  It's not compatible with ps7, unfortunately. I don't have the program myself so I cant make the brush.  If I can get my hands on someone who does have it, I'll get them to make it.  I might be able to get a demo on my laptop and make the brush there and upload it.  I've had a few people want it for ps7 actually :O  The brush isn't round, it's actually got holes and stuff in it so it looks like you're drawing on paper with a bit of texture to it, and I have it set up to taper off just right and whatnot, I usually tone the opacity/flow down some so it makes it more fun to sketch over the same area over and over to get that pencil effect XD 



Jaxa said:


> It seems awesome, I was playing around with it for a few minutes and it's fun already. It's fun to write with too . ^.^



^_^ Glad you're having fun.  It's inspired me to draw alot more than I usually do, so I'm glad to see it working for others :'D


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 14, 2008)

Here you go - I downloaded a trial of photoshop 7 and made one 

http://koifishsushi.deviantart.com/art/ADOBE-7-0-Pencil-Brush-88678477

<3


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll try your brush tonight, it seems neat.

On a related note, have you ever tried this person's brushes?

http://zhuzhu.deviantart.com/art/Z-PS-Brushes-V2-55088505

I noticed he does it as a tool preset. Do you know how to create brushes as presets, since he made them compatible for PS7 and above?


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 17, 2008)

I haven't tried those brushes yet :O


The brush I created is a preset, all you have to do is open photoshop, make sure you're in the brush area, then load the brush  It adds it onto the end of the list of brushes.  Hope you enjoy it


----------



## KitKat18 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the Photoshop 7 version! It's pretty neat.


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

Ooooh! I really like the way that looks.

I'm going to try it out. (Hope it works in CS2...)


----------



## Unnie (Jul 3, 2008)

I love when brushes mimic traditional means, after all, that's all I use (digital that mimics traditional that is). I've also made my own pencil brush and I absolutely love it <3 It's the only thing I sketch with.

EDIT: It's actually what I used for this video, you can see it in action here.


----------



## Charfade (Jul 4, 2008)

neat! Thanks for posting, I'm really enjoying this brush ^_^


----------

